# Bass Tactics



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

What is the best way to hook up with a bass this time of year, and also blue gills


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love spinnerbaits early and late and slow roll plastics down deep during the day.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont care what time of the year it is i like texas rigged worms. Although it sometimes gets tricky later in the summer with all the weeds.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Im not much of a spinnerbait angler, but I'm quickly becoming a fan. We've had numbers success this week, and most are coming on white spinnerbaits with single or tandem silver colorado blades. My buddy landed a 17-incher last night on a chart / silver spinnerbait. It was a fat hawg!

I've lost a couple too that were 16-18 inches. The 18 incher jumped about 36" out of the water...it was an awesome fight, even if I didn't win!


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

We have been nailing them on sweetbriar with topwater mouses from the bass proshops magazine... i love the big splash when you hook into one.

Ben


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Two ways.

One...use a jerk bait like a Yamamoto Senko (my absolute favorite lure, versatile and productive) and Texas rig it, then drift across a grass field in deep water. It's important that the grass is still green, because that means its producing oxygen and thus attrating fish, both prey and the bass themselves. You can also wacky-worm it, but I don't like that so much.

Two...and here's where people will get ******...troll. Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's not 'tournament legal'. So what? We're not fishing a tourney here. I like the Rapala RistoRap for big bass and pike. The Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnows will rock. The Rebel Spoonbill Minnows are all teriffic, I like one of the big jointed ones in light blue/silver. It'll catch big bass, pike, and lake trout.

Here's the trick, though...go easy on the hookset, or you'll rip the lure away from them. Use a slower action rod than usual. Having a monofilament is better than a fused superline, braided line, or flouroccarbon line because the added stretch helps in that whole ripping-the-lure-away-from-them area.


----------

